# Air King alternative?



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

A friend of mine is considering buying a Rolex Air King, and wondering what the alternatives might be?

Diameter 36mm

Waterproof

Easy to read..


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Does he just want to know about different Rolex models or other brands?

Similar price range/quality or open to higher or lower priced offerings?

Does it have to be 36mm or a bit either way?

Might be worth going to a shop like Goldsmiths to have a look at various watches first - then come back for opinions on a shortlist of 2 or 3.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Alternatives to Rolex please.

36mm is his ideal size, going to 40 he finds a bit large.

Similar quality to Rolex.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

mid size Omega seamaster?









There are various dial, bracelet and bezel combinations


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

An Omega Seamaster could fit the bill or something from the Grand Seiko range. Why not have a look on chrono24 as you can filter by case size, dial colour, new or used etc.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I think the last two answers have hit the nail on the head, so Omega Seamaster gets my vote as well :thumbsup:

Actually my first response was going to be "a car" or "a deposit on a house" - Damn you guys, with your sensible answers! :laugh:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I would encourage him to buy the Rolex. Few people buy them and don't like them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As an owner of an Air King (though admitedly an old one) I`d also encourage him to get one, a classic watch that never ages


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe it's worth looking at one again before suggesting, I assume that he is after something a bit plain but classy if he's thinking of an Air King and whilst there is nothing wrong with the Omega does it really fit the bill ??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree with Bond here - while the Omega is obviously a great watch it`s more sporty, the Air King exudes understated elegence and class.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

^^^^ looks at the Grand Seiko range, equal or better quality, less sheep and won't need a £600+ service at some point :thumbsup:

Tin hat at the ready.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

reminds me of the seiko sarb033


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

deepreddave said:


> ^^^^ looks at the Grand Seiko range, equal or better quality, less sheep and won't need a £600+ service at some point :thumbsup:
> 
> Tin hat at the ready.


One minor problem though



Quote said:


> kudos
> 
> ˈkjuːdɒs/
> 
> ...


Does the the Seiko have any ??

Tin hat *and* flame proof dungarees on

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

deepreddave said:


> ^^^^ looks at the Grand Seiko range, equal or better quality, less sheep and won't need a £600+ service at some point :thumbsup:
> 
> Tin hat at the ready.


That would depend on which GS you go for. The quartz range have claimed 50 year service intervals but the mechanic and spring drive would be more in line with others. I believe the spring drive can only be serviced in Japan at the moment so the cost might not be much lower than for a Rolex.

Agree about the quality though.- unlikely to be mistaken for a fake or you taken as showing off the cost of your watch.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Omega Railmaster 36mm? Good luck finding one though


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

BondandBigM said:


> deepreddave said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^ looks at the Grand Seiko range, equal or better quality, less sheep and won't need a £600+ service at some point :thumbsup:
> ...


Absolutely if you know your watches. I like the fact production is less mass market driven but I've no doubt they'd ramp up production if they could sell more. The cache of owning a Rolex is undeniably strong and it's a quality product but c900k units a year means it can't be seen as rare any more.

There's something so very right about a Rolex and dungarees.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m going to have to agree with Bond again* re Kudos :thumbsup:

* I may have to go and lie down in a darkend room to recover


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I'd certainly go for the Grand Seiko, a far superior watch to the Air King in terms of the movement and finish, a far less common watch too, so more exclusivity and right at the size level that you want. There are choices of mechanical and quartz too to look at. Everything you're looking for...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

deepreddave said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > deepreddave said:
> ...


Seikos are ten a penny, every jewellers and their dog sells them from 50% off shelf with a fifty quider being almost completely indistinguishable from one at £5K, probably why they don't sell so many of the expensive ones.

And I wear my Rolex with my flame retardant overalls all the time at work, nothing wrong with that.

:biggrin:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> deepreddave said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


You could just as easily argue that a £5k+ Rolex is almost completely indistinguishable from the myriad of fakes around unless you take them off and compare them. The GS range used to be for the domestic market until fairly recently when they were released in the EU and USA but dealers are still hard top find whereas you will find a Rolex dealer in most decent sized towns and often two or three.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

richy176 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > deepreddave said:
> ...


If you think about it it tells you everything you need to know.

:biggrin:

And you can spot a fake Rolex or a Look-a-Likey Man a mile away, Primark gear, a battered old Ford Focus and shopping in Aldi wearing a £20K Rolex is usually the giveaway.

:laugh: :laugh:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m going to have to agree with Bond again* re Kudos :thumbsup:
> 
> * I may have to go and lie down in a darkend room to recover


As I've said previously, it'll take time but you'll get over it

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

How about a Ball Trainmaster Streamliner? At 39mm, a little larger than the 36mm target, but pure class, and not one of the "usual" makes ...


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I feel like Cilla Black what with the Bond v Mach love in. Should I buy a hat? :band:



> Seikos are ten a penny, every jewellers and their dog sells them from 50% off shelf with a fifty quider being almost completely indistinguishable from one at £5K, probably why they don't sell so many of the expensive ones.
> 
> And I wear my Rolex with my flame retardant overalls all the time at work, nothing wrong with that.


That's a little like saying Ford Fiestas are Aston Martins but don't think the real Bond would share that view.

I respect that you wear yours as a day to day watch, genuine kudos for that. It's also cool that you buy into the Rolex brand as they sell it and enjoy your watch. No argument they undoubtedly have a quality item but, in my opinion, their 'street' image is no longer so cool and the numbers they make diminish the exclusivity feeling that I think should be there for the prices they charge.

Is Rolex a more recognised brand - yes.

Do Rolex's depreciate less than a GS - yes.

Are they better quality - Subjective but I'd say no.

Would I wear dungarees at work - if I had to but probably not in my social time unless Eileen asked me to....






.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Rolex v Seiko time again :toot:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

deepreddave said:


> That's a little like saying Ford Fiestas are Aston Martins but don't think the real Bond would share that view.


You'd never mistake a Fiesta for an Aston would you ???? Even if some of the recent Astons shared a bit of Ford dna and parts.

What about these, not sure what size they are but definitely along similar lines to the Air King










:smile:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

What about a nice Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date? A little smaller size (34/35 mm or so), but a sweet watch in my opinion. Around £1500 for a nice example.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> richy176 said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

> deepreddave said:
> 
> 
> > That's a little like saying Ford Fiestas are Aston Martins but don't think the real Bond would share that view.
> ...


Like I said, a Railmaster 36mm would be perfect but bloody hard to find, as is the 39mm. The 41mm turns up more often but wears like a plate


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

^^^^ that oyster perpetual looks a good suggestion. I'd also consider an explorer 36mm.


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

If I was him I would definitely stick with Rolex, like the previous suggestions you can get a very simple but timeless Classic in the Air-King, Perpetual, day-dates and date justs, or possibly that smaller Omega rail master which is really nice and classy looking. Unless he is a total watch nerd then to be honest I don't think the Grand Seikos will appeal to him, to any body that doesn't realyy know them they really just a Seiko! Regardless of how much it cost or the quality of the movement etc, I would also advise him to factor in the cost of a pressure test if water proof is one of his requirements

stu


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

richy176 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > richy176 said:
> ...


Of coarse there is always the occasional exception, you do get some wealthy people that are just tight @rses

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Well that turned rather lively.

Looks like the consensus is going for Rolex, or a Seiko from Elizabeth Duke.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Mart said:


> Well that turned rather lively.
> 
> Looks like the consensus is going for Rolex or a Grand Seiko from those highly skilled watchmakers in Japan.


Fify :yes:


----------

